# Sirius XM for 2005 E60



## mikereyno (Jul 11, 2012)

I posted this in the E60 forum and had no responses and then noteced this part of forum and thought I would try here:

Can anyone recommend a quality SiriusXM unit for use in 2005 525i with SAT prep in it that could also then be used in the home through home stereo?


----------



## mikereyno (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I have a record: 104 views,but no responses. ;-)


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Nah, i've had one go over 750. Anyway, have you looked at their website? That would be the only thing that would do home also.


----------



## bose13 (Dec 9, 2012)

*sirius*

i think this is what you are looking for it's made by stratus it work's in the car & house, i hope this help's


----------



## mikereyno (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Bose13, but did you mean to add a link?


----------

